# An Autumn Wonder..in Wales



## Furryanimal (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Owlivia (Oct 9, 2021)

That is beautiful.  There are so many lovely and relaxing places to enjoy for walks in Wales.  Thanks for sharing this video.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


>


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 9, 2021)

Now Wales is on my bucket list!  Thanks for the video.

Problem is my bucket is much deeper than my pocket...


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 9, 2021)

@Furryanimal - that was lovely - thanks for taking my eyes out to lunch.

Now, since youth is no longer on my side, I have content myself with being an armchair vagabond...


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Oct 10, 2021)

Wow.  Looks like a genuine Magic Land.


----------

